

A comparison of text-based browsers - shard
https://kmandla.wordpress.com/2011/01/13/a-comparison-of-text-based-browsers/

======
chalst
I find lynx pretty much unusable with the web these days, because of the way
it handles cookies, problems with rendering pages, and because of the
difficulty of navigating around which is a shame because it used to be my
browser of choice 15 years ago, and the key strokes are wired deep into my
reflexes.

w3m works well enough.

~~~
fractallyte
Conversely, I use links2 (<http://links.twibright.com/>) which - for news
based sites - is actually MORE usable than a mainstream browser. Say goodbye
to adverts, Flash, javascript; and welcome ultra-fast browsing. It works well
for night-time viewing (on a black terminal), or for day-to-day stuff running
in graphics mode, under X.

Love it!

------
silentbicycle
I hadn't heard of retawq before. I've been using w3m for a while (esp.
w3m-emacs), but w3m doesn't have support for concurrently loading/rendering
multiple tabs. It looks like retawq is multithreaded.

------
freedrull
I've always preferred elinks with its support for colors, but I'll have to
check out w3m and retawq.

